# Enneagram Tritype Test



## DOGSOUP

6w5-4w5-9w8

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Though this reminded me I should probably give more thought to 9 overall.


----------



## Meliodas

Wow, I am quite impressed with this test - only a few questions and it got my tritype (487) correct. Well done.

Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram tritype is: 4-8-7
and your likely Enneagram tritype with wings is: 4w3-8w9-7w6










Your overall type preference is:
type 4 (4w3) first,
type 8 (8w9) second,
and type 7 (7w6) third.

Your dominant body-based type is type 8 (8w9)
Your dominant heart-based type is type 4 (4w3)
Your dominant head-based type is type 7 (7w6)


----------



## Manuscript

5w4-9w1-4w5.

What are winged trifixes meant to represent, anyway? I mean, you could always list all nine types in rank order if you wanted to describe your complete score distribution, and it'd even take fewer characters. The implication, which I've never seen justified, is that the central types and wings are blended together and you move between the three styles. So I might enter a serene mood that looks like a 9w1, or more rarely, become melancholic like a 4w5... actually, I can believe that, as clumsy as it is. Otherwise, I thought trifixes were meant to represent your strategies for dealing with three kinds of negative emotion, which doesn't really support the wings when they cross the border of a triad.


----------



## OrangeAppled

I got 4w5-8w9-6w5

I generally identify as 451 though.


----------



## heymoon

4w5-1w9-6w7. I do know that 4w5 is pretty accurate, but I've never looked into my tritype before so i dunno how accurate the rest is.


----------



## Jane Lane

I got 471

4w5 7w8 1w2

I don't know I relate to different parts of the head types

In the past I thought I was a 9 but I have questioned that recently. I could see the nine questions in there but they didn't fit. I can go along sometimes because it's easier but I know how I think or feel differently.
I also can't detach like a nine.
I prefer just avoid what don't go along with if possible. I think that's why I thought nine might be right.


----------



## BranchMonkey

BranchMonkey said:


> Your overall type preference is:
> type 5 (5w6) first,
> type 8 (8w9) second,
> and type 4 (4w3) third.
> 
> Your dominant body-based type is type 8 (8w9)
> Your dominant heart-based type is type 4 (4w3)
> Your dominant head-based type is type 5 (5w6)
> 
> NOTE: Originally, as part of my signature, after reading Don. R. Riso wRuss Hudson's book, Personality Types, I had 5w6, then I started second guessing myself, and decided that insecurity would have been my lead-in as an infant to thinking, i.e. noticing insecurity before cognitive ability to "think" kicked in so I changed it to 6w5.
> 
> Before taking this test I was looking to put 6w5; 9w1; 4w5 but I was confused about the last as many of the 4s are encompassed in 6--and Riso, Hudson, others note that 6s often mistype as 4s.
> 
> I'm satisfied with this Tri-Type, i.e. it accurately reflects my personality sequencing; I'm satisfied with it for now, anyway. I have to study some more, a lot more: Got books on the way as I prefer hard copy to Internet reading.
> 
> Enneagram Test - Dominant Type in Each Center with Wings | Enneagram User Guide


I got done taking the 144 enneagram questionnaire in the book, Discovering Your Personality Type by Riso and Hudson. I took my time, and did as suggested for best results: Looked back at my past self (not current with growth, or temporary changes, or progressive disease-related alterations), e.g. the authors wrote that scientific validation was most accurate when we looked at our attitudes and behaviors from "young adulthood" rather than how we perceive ourselves now.

So, I got 4-1-5 which matched the quiz results for the site in my signature: www.qzzr.com (can't find the rest of the address--typo in my siggy; have to Google it), so I recommend taking it as the authors of RHETI test and books suggest: If you are a young adult, that will make it easier; I had to go back in my mind and look at behavior and attitudes--some of which has changed a bit, though for my basic personality, it has remained stable.


----------



## floatingpoint

Tested as 4w5, 7w8, 9w1. 

I'm for sure a 479, so that rang true. Before the test, I felt I was more 7w6 than 7w8, and I guess I still feel that way. I'm not sure whether my 7 or 9 is my second type.


----------



## Cat Brainz

7w6-9w1-3w2


----------



## o0india0o

The tritype overall is one I waffle on (I currently type as 479; but prior was 471), however the wings are a bit whack.




> 4w5 - 7w8 - 1w2
> 
> type 4 (4w5) first,
> type 7 (7w8) second,
> and type 1 (1w2) third.


----------



## BranchMonkey

*This is Closer... Than the Last Reading*

I took it again:

Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram tritype is: 4-6-8
and your likely Enneagram tritype with wings is: 4w5-6w7-8w9

4-6-8 

Your overall type preference is:

type 4 (4w5) first, 
type 6 (6w7) second, 
and type 8 (8w9) third.











Your dominant body-based type is type 8 (8w9)
Your dominant heart-based type is type 4 (4w5)
Your dominant head-based type is type 6 (6w7)


http://enneagramuserguide.com


----------



## Eclipsed

I got 5w4 1w9 4w3, which is not accurate at all, lol. The questions were quite transparent but I tried to ignore that when answering. This is why tests aren't very helpful beyond giving you somewhere to start.


----------



## brightflashes

5-4-8

This one put my wings as 5w6, 4w5, and 8w9
@Eclipsed I felt the same way about the test transparency, but it was all in good fun. : )


----------



## BranchMonkey

Tiz true about fun because I agree with whatever I get on these tests--when I'm in an agreeable frame of mind. xD


----------



## Firemoon

Ugh, I got 5w6-3w4-1w9

At least, this test succeeded to see my core type haha.


----------



## Poundcake

Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram tritype is: 7-4-1 and your likely Enneagram tritype with wings is: 7w6-4w5-1w2.

That's my tritype (741), but I kind of felt like I was being lead there already knowing it.


----------



## SilverKelpie

137. Seems unlikely.


----------



## Freya Violet

_Attempt No.1  : Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram tritype is: 5-3-9
and your likely Enneagram tritype with wings is: 5w6-3w2-9w8

Attempt No.2  : Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram tritype is: 5-3-9
and your likely Enneagram tritype with wings is: 5w6-3w4-9w8

Attempt No.3  : Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram tritype is: 8-5-3
and your likely Enneagram tritype with wings is: 8w7-5w6-3w4


Attempt No.4  : Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram tritype is: 5-1-3
and your likely Enneagram tritype with wings is: 5w6-1w9-3w4

Attempt No.5  : Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram tritype is: 5-3-1
and your likely Enneagram tritype with wings is: 5w6-3w4-1w2_​
*I used to type as 5w6 3w4 8w7, but people suggested I wasn't 8w7 in the gut/body part in the least. And it came down to 5w6 3w4 1w2 ultimately.


This test all in all is 1.5/5 stars for me if I had to rate it that way.
I think it's quite bad because this is see-through and quite lame imo. Q.1 is for gut, Q.2 heart and Q.3 is head. All the other questions then try to figure out your tritype arrangement and likely wings. 8 lame questions for tritype is seriously inadequate? For figuring out one center type alone, I say they should've asked 5 questions at the very least.*


----------



## enneathusiast

Freya Violet said:


> *I think it's quite bad because this is see-through*


So if it was see-through, why did it take five attempts to get the results to match your self-determined typing? Seems a contradiction.


----------



## Freya Violet

enneathusiast said:


> So if it was see-through, why did it take five attempts to get the results to match your self-determined typing? Seems a contradiction.


Because I was testing out whether I was seeing this right or not? You know, what most people should usually do if they're going to rate something poor or they're going to criticize something. Some people try something out once or twice, and they go around claiming they're absolutely right, and I'm not fond of that. I tested out all the patterns I could think of and I was trying to determine which question was giving me a certain wing. Also, the first 3 questions each focused on 1 center specifically and after you're done with those 3, your 'types' get locked just by that one question that catered to one center. I actually was torn between 2 answers too for the 1st question because I relate to both. I don't jump into tests saying my gut instinct will always be right, and wanting to get multiple attempts doesn't negate or contradict anything that I claimed to have observed. I wanted to show evidence that this was easy to figure out and my intention was to do this either 3 or 5 times and go in for the obvious 5-3-1 answers on my final attempt. Clearly I didn't go with the third attempt cause that was the time when I decided to go for the question that had 2 choices I was torn between (it was the one for type 8 in Q.1). 
In-case you're wondering about the gut type being more inconsistent in those attempts, there's a reason why I added how I used to type myself as someone who had 8w7 and now has 1w2, cause of discussions I've had with others. I figured putting that in could have possibly led to someone pointing something out about it eventually, cause sometimes I question my own gut fix too. 

Anyways, I'm not the only one who has said this test was see-through or ended up with a result that is not a proper fit from the get-go. If I was contradicting myself, I wouldn't have scored 5w6 and 3w4 in my tritype so often, but I did because the answers were obvious from a certain point. Notice how I never said I was sure from the get-go that the answers were see-through, my intention from the beginning was to actually figure out my gut type and not to actually complain about this test.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Your overall type preference is:
type 8 (8w9) first, 
type 5 (5w6) second, 
and type 3 (3w4) third.

Your dominant body-based type is type 8 (8w9)
Your dominant heart-based type is type 3 (3w4)
Your dominant head-based type is type 5 (5w6)

Well, it got two out of three, but out of order. It needs to be much broader and use more questions to capture the nuances of tritypes.


----------



## Moo Rice

Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram Tritype is: 5-1-3
and your likely Enneagram Tritype with wings is: 5w6-1w9-3w4


5-1-3 
Your overall type preference is:
type 5 (5w6) first, 
type 1 (1w9) second, 
and type 3 (3w4) third.

Your dominant body-based type is type 1 (1w9)
Your dominant heart-based type is type 3 (3w4)
Your dominant head-based type is type 5 (5w6)



didn't relate to any of the heart options, but three was the closest.


----------



## Kn0wB34

Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram Tritype is: 5-9-3
and your likely Enneagram Tritype with wings is: 5w4-9w8-3w4

Your overall type preference is:
type 5 (5w4) first, 
type 9 (9w8) second, 
and type 3 (3w4) third.

Your dominant body-based type is type 9 (9w8)
Your dominant heart-based type is type 3 (3w4)
Your dominant head-based type is type 5 (5w4)

9w8 for the body. Well, that's a first.


----------



## ClareBear

First 4w5
Second 7w8
Third 1w2

Could be right although I think my 7 would have the 6 Wing


----------



## adumbrate

5w4-4w5-1w2

But idk, I could be a 594 instead.


----------



## JolyneKujo

Jaune said:


> Enneagram Test - Dominant Type in Each Center with Wings | Enneagram User Guide
> 
> My results:
> 
> Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram tritype is: 6-4-8
> and your likely Enneagram tritype with wings is: 6w7-4w5-8w7


this test was so inaccurate lol I keep getting 1w2 and 2w1 but I'm 6w5/7 or 9w8/1


----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## yubih

*Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram Tritype is: 4-7-8
and your likely Enneagram Tritype with wings is: 4w3-7w6-8w7*

I'm actually a 4w3 1w2 7w8 but close enough


----------



## shawnvid

I might've filled this in so that I'd get my tritype, if you understand what I mean? 
 vidmate online saveinsta


----------



## The Dude

*Based on your responses, your likely Enneagram tritype is: 7-3-9
and your likely Enneagram tritype with wings is: 7w8-3w4-9w1*


----------

